# Tuck in



## jarvisa

How would you say "Let me tuck you in" [to bed]?

Since there are no examples, I'm guessing 'enfiar' is not used in this sense.


----------



## Nonstar

Hi Jarvisa.
_Deixa eu te pôr/colocar na cama_. 
The _enfiar_ use is for tuck your shirt in: _enfiar a camisa pra dentro da(s) calça(s)._ People (like me) say _da calça. _


----------



## Brass

I think _enfiar _would be a bad option.
"Deixe-me pô-lo (a) na cama" would be Ok, although we also use "deixe-me cobri-lo (a)".
But, if you are talking about yourself, you could say "vou *me* enfiar na cama".


----------



## brainstorming

I would suggest:

Deixa-me aconchegar-te.


----------



## Leandro

jarvisa said:


> How would you say "Let me tuck you in" [to bed]?
> 
> Since there are no examples, I'm guessing 'enfiar' is not used in this sense.



Not quite. In this case it might simply means that you are gonna put someone to sleep, like taking him/her (like a kid) to bed and put him/her under the covers and say goodnight which we say:

I am gonna tuck you in = Vou colocar você para dormir


----------



## Archimec

De acordo com _brainstorming_, pelo menos para Portugal


----------



## Nonstar

Yes, just reminding you all that _colocar pra dormir_ also means to murder someone. That´s why I opted to use _na cama._ Of course the intended meaning is not to murder!


----------



## Leandro

Nonstar said:


> Yes, just reminding you all that _colocar pra dormir_ also means to murder someone. That´s why I opted to use _na cama._ Of course the intended meaning is not to murder!



rsrsrsrs aí já é demais também, né..... o termo está em inglês que é "tuck in".... sabe quando você era criança que seus pais iam colocar você para dormir? Então, em inglês se chama "tuck in".


----------



## Outsider

"Levar para a cama" é uma tradução possível, mas pobre. Não retém a ternura do original. Eu à partida também escolhia "aconchegar". Outra ideia ainda é "deitar na cama".


----------



## Benvindo

Outsider said:


> "Levar para a cama" é uma tradução possível, mas pobre...



More so because of the sexual connotation (an invitation to sleep together).


----------



## Leandro

Benvindo said:


> More so because of the sexual connotation (an invitation to sleep together).



Verdade... Por isso acho que o mais "neutro" (ainda que se perca um pouco do carinho inocente passado em inglês) seria "vou te colocar para dormir". Mas vai depender muito da situação e do contexto.

Se uma criança está meio adormecida no sofá e a mãe fala "Vou te levar pra cama", então tudo bem. Os sentidos "alternativos" só se aplicam na frase solta, mas dentro de um contexto acho que não haveria ambiguidade seja qual for a opção que você use.


----------



## anjinho

"Tuck in" tem um sentido de arrumar lençois físicamente, né?


----------



## Leandro

anjinho said:


> "Tuck in" tem um sentido de arrumar lençois físicamente, né?


 Not quite.... Algo como "cobrir a pessoa". Lembro de quando eu era pequeno que meus pais sempre me colocavam para dormir, ou seja, me cobriam na cama com um lençol ou um edredon [no inverno] e diziam "boa noite" e me davam um beijo na testa.


----------



## anjinho

Desculpe - quis dizer que, no ingles, "tuck in" tem um sentido físical diferente do que "put to bed," por exemplo.


----------



## Leandro

anjinho said:


> Desculpe - quis dizer que, no ingles, "tuck in" tem um sentido físical diferente do que "put to bed," por exemplo.



Eu sei, mas não há equivalente direto em português.... assim como "I miss you" pode ser "Sinto sua falta" ou "Tenho saudades de você", ambas as frases tem sentido e emoções diferentes, mas em inglês só tem um termo.


----------



## almufadado

Mas nunca, mesmo nunca, dizer "vou chegar-te a roupa ao pelo !"


----------



## Alentugano

Leandro said:


> Eu sei, mas não há equivalente direto em português.... assim como "I miss you" pode ser "Sinto sua falta" ou "Tenho saudades de você", ambas as frases tem sentido e emoções diferentes, mas em inglês só tem um termo.


 
É verdade, não há um equivalente direto. No entanto, em Portugal usamos um termo que traduz um pouco a ideia do inglês que, como disse _*anjinho, *_é qualquer coisa como _"arrumar os lençois fisicamente", _depois de a pessoa se deitar, ou seja, *aconchegar* a pessoa na cama, "arrumando-lhe" os lençóis e/ou cobertores, pra que ela fique bem confortável.


----------



## anjinho

A proposito, na Inglaterra, tem outro significado como: "Come (sua comida)."


----------



## vf2000

Aconchegar no Brasil não é necessariamente na cama. Qualquer lugar quentinho e confortável é um aconchego, pois não?


----------

